# Videos und Teichdoku 2017



## Roland O. (6. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

eröffne mit dem heutigen Video die Sasion 2017!
Bei uns hat es eisige Temperaturen, und in vielen Teilen Österreichs und Deutschlands wird es nicht anders sein!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoRCw-rKBs_


Viel Spaß mit meinem Youtubekanal wünscht Euch 
Roland


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2017)

Na da wünsch ich dir erstmal gute Besserung und alles gute für deine zukünftigen Beruflichen Veränderungen.


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland 

Ich hoffe, dass du trotz deiner beruflichen Veränderung noch genügend Zeit für ein paar Filmbeiträge auf deinem Kanal findest. 
Immer Interessant Neues von dir zu hören


----------



## Roland O. (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

im heutigen Video gibt es wenig erfreuliches zu berichten - aber vielleicht nützt es dem Ein oder Anderen in Zukunft!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwLQRIvjoPs_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute geht es mit meinem ersten Projekt 2017 los - Teichüberwachung mit einer Domekamera.
Geplant ist ein Unterwassereinsatz mit einer Domekamera zu realisieren.

Meine Überlegungen und vor allem ob das Ganze auch funktioniert, werdet ihr in den nächsten Videos erfahren!

lg
Roland





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dbloVMMnBg_


----------



## fisherlaverna (17. Jan. 2017)

hallo,
gute Besserung und alles Gute in der Zukunft


----------



## Roland O. (21. Jan. 2017)

So, Teil 2:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOHkQPM5Zkg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Einige sind sicher schon auf die ersten Aufnahmen meiner Unterwasserkamera gespannt! Hier mal ein Video vom Testbetrieb!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MOiwIzTvdY_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2017)

Klasse Ergebnis 
Und wenn die Kameraleistungen sich weiterhin so rasant verbessern, braucht man bald kein Mikroskop mehr 
Abstrich raus fangen usw. erledigt sich dann bis auf eventuelle Behandlungen und Frau oder Herr Doktor, schaut nur noch per Onlineverbindung auf die Fische


----------



## Roland O. (9. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
leider gibt es bereits die ersten Ausfälle an so manchem Teich - dazu ein kurzes Video!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_toly8ENC_M_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Feb. 2017)

Heute mal ein kurzes Video, von unseren Koi bei 4°C Wassertemperatur. Interessant ist, dass sich die Fische nicht am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches aufhalten, sondern da wo die geringste Strömung herrscht, wobei das bei unserer Teichform eher schwierig ist. Dennoch habe ich seit Installation meiner Domecamera festgestellt, dass sich einzelne Koi immer wieder gerne in den Strömungsschatten meiner unschönen Folienfalten legen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ws_BOuee3s_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar Gedanken zur Bepflanzung am Koiteich!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyGZIiL1XjM_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2017)

Bo, ihr habt ja noch tiefsten Winter


----------



## Roland O. (24. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bo, ihr habt ja noch tiefsten Winter


Rene, das Video ist schon ein paar Tage alt


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

kleines Update zu meiner Unterwasserkamera:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy4mgtmRilM_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (18. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

was würdet ihr beim nächsten Teichbau anders machen?
Ich starte mal eine neue Themenserie, was ich ändern würde wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte!





_View: https://youtu.be/o5mT6uoTjhw_


lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2017)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich seit Installation meiner Domecamera festgestellt, dass sich einzelne Koi immer wieder gerne in den Strömungsschatten meiner unschönen Folienfalten legen!


...... eigentlich sollte ich nix sagen.......
Hast du eine Idee weshalb die das Machen ? Weil sie Sich über die Falten freuen, weil sie da ein bisschen  Ruhe bekommen...... schon mal dran gedacht.


----------



## Roland O. (19. März 2017)

Totto,
du wirst es nicht glauben - aber zu derselben Erkenntnis bin ich auch gekommen 
Das große Problem bei uns Koiteichverrückten ist ja - wir wollen einerseits sämtlichen Schmutz/Schmodder so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teich bekommen - andererseits zeigt mir die Beobachtung der Natur, dass der Koi wie jeder andere Fisch auch durchaus auch mal ruhigere Wasserzonen aufsucht sofern möglich. Trotz allem genießen die Koi aber auch Strömung und spielen sogar mit dem Teicheinlauf, selbst bei niedriger Wassertemperatur. 
Und genau hier wird es jetzt für uns Koikichis extrem schwierig, wie können wir sauberen Teich mit strömungsarmer Zone kombinieren, und das ganze dann auch noch so dass es gut aussieht 
Früher hatte ich in einem Vorgänger Teich sogar einen Unterschlupf für die Fische gebaut - die Koi liebten dieses Versteck. Nur gab es dann immer das große Problem, wie einen kranken Fisch rauskeschern, denn 3x darfst du raten wo sich kranke/geschwächte Tiere zurückziehen. Deswegen hab ich dann auf einen Teich umgebaut, in dem es keinerlei Hindernisse oder Einbauten mehr gab. Macht das Fangen und Keschern eines Fisches wesentlich einfacher, bringt aber den Nachteil dass es keine Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für den Fisch mehr gibt. Muss mir da was einfallen lassen, wie ich einfach und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand eine strömungsberuhigte Zone in den Teich bekomme, ohne mir dabei ein Schmutzloch zu bauen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Geisy (19. März 2017)

Hallo Roland

Meine sind auch gerne im Schatten vielleicht kann man beides verbinden durch was schwimmendes.
Wie so eine Pflanzinsel die außen auch kurze Wände nach unten hat wegen der Strömung.
Bei mir schwimmt der große 80cm Kunststoff Schwan und da sind die immer drunter.
Ein Ruderboot hatte ich auch schon drin und das selbe beobachtet.
So hast du zumindest kein Schmutzloch am Boden wo du nicht bei kommst.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Roland O. (19. März 2017)

Hallo Norbert, 
ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz - muss ich mal drüber schlafen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (25. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heut mal ein paar Tips für den Start in den Frühling, vor allem in Bezug auf den Koi!





_View: https://youtu.be/lMfdCZmJ7u0_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Apr. 2017)

Heute möchte ich Euch meine neue Teichpumpe vorstellen, die Jebao DCP 10000 ECO!
Diese Pumpe hat im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Teichpumpen ein geschlossenes Pumpenlaufrad und baut aus diesem Grund mehr Druck auf. Also überall dort ideal, wo man kleine Rohrdurchmesser hat.
Der Pumpentest wurde mit 40er HT-Rohr durchgeführt - somit auch gut erkennbar wohin die Reise geht!
Bei uns am Teich habe ich diese Pumpe in meinen Luftwärmepumpenkreislauf eingebunden, da ist die Verschlauchung nur 32mm - aktuell läuft die Pumpe mit 15W Stromverbrauch und bringt ausreichend Wasser für den Durchflusswächter an der Wärmepumpe!






lg
Roland


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

finde den Test voll Praxistauglich. Ich messe die Literleistung meiner Pumpen auch nicht anders. 
Diese Werte sind wenigstens Praxiswerte und keine Laborwerte. 

Mach weiter so egal was andere sagen. 

LG Marcus


----------



## Roland O. (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es TEIL 2 von "Was ich anders machen würde, wenn ich nochmal Teich baue".

lg
Roland





_View: https://youtu.be/JhxiIFOW4W4_


----------



## Roland O. (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es Teil 3 in der Rubrik, was würde ich anders machen, wenn ich nochmals die Gelegenheit dazu hätte!





_View: https://youtu.be/_zmbqZgTNoU_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
aus aktuellem Anlass heute mal ein Video zu unseren Temperaturen! Unsere Luftwärmepumpe läuft auf Hochtouren, und dennoch schafft sie es bei den frostigen Nächten nicht, die Temperatur zu halten. Einige haben Ihre Teiche ja schon aufgedeckt, also die Winterabdeckung entfernt. Umso größer ist die Gefahr von Fahrstuhltemperaturen. Was man jetzt noch machen kann/sollte erzähl ich im heutigen Video!





_View: https://youtu.be/2eQ55SlMsuQ_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (26. Apr. 2017)

Letzte Woche habe ich einen Bekannten besucht, der mir auch das OK für ein kurzes Video von seinem Teich gab. 
Was in dem Teich paddelt ist nicht von schlechten Eltern! Viel Spaß beim Video schauen!





_View: https://youtu.be/D03DiHAexRQ_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute zeige ich Euch Teil 1 meiner neuen Teichabdeckung Idee. Ist mal etwas ganz anderes, bin schon auf Euer Feedback gespannt!

lg
Roland





_View: https://youtu.be/PaafIWwSkOQ_


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2017)

Coole Idee aber bitte gut fest binden sonst steht dein Zelt beim nächsten Sturm bei mir am Teich


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Mai 2017)

Klasse Idee Roland,
kannst du mir die Herstellerseite des Sun Bubbel geben.
Bis zu welcher Größe wäre das ganze denn möglich?
Troll20 spricht es schon an, wie sichert man das ( Zelt ) bei Sturm.
Ich wohne direkt an der Küste und hier haben wir immer Wind und im Frühjahr und Herbst Stürme Windgeschwindigkeiten von 140km/h sind da keine Seltenheit.

Freue mich schon auf Teil 2 deines Videos.

Grüße von Nordsee
Sven


----------



## Roland O. (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Rene,
du hast Recht - die Kräfte die bei Wind auf das Zelt einwirken sind wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen. Habe ich selber beim Aufbau schon erleben dürfen 
Hier haben erfahrene Camper ganz klar einen Vorteil. Aber man kann so ein Zelt auch gut sichern, dafür gibt es zum Glück verschiedene Möglichkeiten! 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Sven,
Herstellerseite kann ich dir keine nennen, bin mir nicht sicher - denke es kommt aber aus China! 
Unseren Sunbubble hab ich hier bestellt: https://www.poetschke.de/Gartenauss...engewaechshaeuser/Gewaechshaus-Sunbubble.html
Ist aber derzeit ausverkauft!
Den Sunbubble gibt es in 2 Größen - 2,8m Durchmesser und 3,5m Durchmessern (den hab ich).
Bezüglich Stürmen sollten Igluzelte gegenüber allen anderen Zelten durch ihre Form einen Vorteil haben. So zumindest die Aussagen auf diversen Homepages wenn es um Zelte geht. Wenn du aber in einer wirklich windigen Gegend lebst, würde ich persönlich über eine Sturmsicherung nachdenken. Wie man das bei diesem Zelt realisieren kann, müsste man ausprobieren. Ich würde 2 Stück "Spanngurte über Kreuz" über das Zelt spannen. Ist dann optisch sicher nicht mehr das tollste, aber dafür bleibt das Zelt im Garten . 

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> kannst du mir die Herstellerseite des Sun Bubbel geben.


Den wirst du nur in China finden, vermute ich mal bei dem Namen 
Aber such mal nach Gewächshaus Zelt, da gibt es viel Auswahl.


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2017)

Roland O. schrieb:


> die Kräfte die bei Wind auf das Zelt einwirken sind wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen



erschreck dich nicht, mein Folientunnel versetzt es jedes Jahr um mehrere cm trotz Windsicherung. Selbst Schwerlastwinkel sind im ersten Jahr an der Balkenkonstruktion gebrochen! Von der Länge sind das 12m x 2,30 Höhe, aber halt auch halbrund.



Roland O. schrieb:


> Ich würde 2 Stück "Spanngurte über Kreuz" über das Zelt spannen



Das wird kaum reichen, ich würde drüber nachdenken die HT-Rohre an 4 Ecken zu verspannen und den Iglu mit dünnen Spanngurten an den HT-Rohren zu befestigen. Die Frage ist wie dann die Folie drauf bleibt. Als Idee könnte man diese evtl. auf der gesamten Länge mit Holzlatten vollflächig an den HT-Rohren zu verschrauben.


----------



## Roland O. (1. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Das wird kaum reichen, ich würde drüber nachdenken die HT-Rohre an 4 Ecken zu verspannen und den Iglu mit dünnen Spanngurten an den HT-Rohren zu befestigen. Die Frage ist wie dann die Folie drauf bleibt. Als Idee könnte man diese evtl. auf der gesamten Länge mit Holzlatten vollflächig an den HT-Rohren zu verschrauben.


Hallo Torsten,
die Folie bleibt sicher auf dem Gestänge, dass ist Herstellerseitig schon sehr gut gelöst wie ich finde. Da wo normal die Heringe eingeschlagen werden, habe ich das Zelt an meinen HT-Rohren befestigt, also beim großen Modell insgesamt 12 Befestigungspunkte. Wenn dann fliegt das Zelt samt Schwimmrahmen weg, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen. Hab da im Moment auch noch nicht meine finale Lösung. Aber genau aus diesem Grund gibt es mal einen Testaufbau!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Wind drunter packt dann fliegt es. Rund 9 m² Segelfläche an einem Lenkdrachen heben dich schnell vom Boden. Hoffe deine Schwimmrahmen ist schwerer.


----------



## Roland O. (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Totto,
an der Lenkung arbeite ich gerade 
Ne, Spaß beiseite - dein Einwand ist durchaus berechtigt. Wir haben gerade Windböen mit 60-70kmh, und der zerrt schon ordentlich am Zelt und dem Schwimmrahmen. Werde das mal beobachten und so wie es im Moment aussieht, auch dort und da nachbessern!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute geht es in der Rubrik "Was würde ICH anders machen" weiter.
Alle Elektiker oder Eletrotechniker schauen sich das Video besser nicht an - grins!
Aber so etwas entsteht, wenn man beim Bau eines Teiches noch nicht weiß,
wo die Reise eines Tages hingeht!





_View: https://youtu.be/h-I5J1l-vuo_


lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hoffe deine Schwimmrahmen ist schwerer.


Hallo Roland,
du könntest ja die HT Rohre etwas fluten um so Gewicht in den Rahmen zu bringen.


----------



## Roland O. (3. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> du könntest ja die HT Rohre etwas fluten um so Gewicht in den Rahmen zu bringen.


Aus Erfahrung dringt mit der Zeit ohnehin etwas Wasser in die Rahmen ein. Aber ich möchte nicht zu viel Wasser in den Rohren, sonst könnte es im Umkehrschluss bei Schneelast Probleme geben. 
lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung dringt mit der Zeit ohnehin etwas Wasser in die Rahmen ein.


hast du die Rohre mit oder ohne Dichtung zusammengebaut?


----------



## Roland O. (4. Mai 2017)

Immer mit Dichtung! Aber im Laufe der Monate bilden sich Algen in den Muffen, die auch die Dichtungen angreifen. Man müsste jedes Jahr neue Gummidichtungen verwenden, dann würde alles 100% dicht bleiben, oder zusätzlich die Rohre mit einem Kleber zusammenkleben. Je nachdem ob das Rohrgestell ganzjährig so gelagert werden kann, oder ob man es im Sommer zerlegt.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 
war am 27.04.17 bei Karl Wiesbauer von A-Koi und habe dort auch ein kurzes Video gedreht!
Ein paar Eindrücke und Impressionen von dem Laden gibt es im Video!




_View: https://youtu.be/T7YLF1ZU4-g_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Einige warten ja schon ganz gespannt auf Teil 2 meiner neuen schwimmenden Teichkuppel und deshalb möchte ich Euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen!

lg
Roland





_View: https://youtu.be/2yPGiF--OO0_


----------



## Roland O. (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte ich die Möglichkeit, würde ich meinen Filterkeller etwas anders gestalten - worauf man beim Neubau schon denken könnte, erkläre ich in diesem Video: 



_View: https://youtu.be/WoKNpQ4yLxM_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
viele wollten ja wissen, wie sich der Sunbubble Dome bei Wind und Sturm macht. Einen kleinen Eindruck dazu habe ich versucht mit meiner Kamera einzufangen. Leider ist durch den Wind die Tonqualität des Videos nicht sehr gut!




_View: https://youtu.be/EJjc32r2-W0_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es ein kurzes Fazit zum Igluzelt - und für viele wahrscheinlich schon zu spät eine kleine Anregung zum Reinigen von Teichbällen!




_View: https://youtu.be/gJZNxIaQDRk_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein Video von unseren Koi - habe mal begonnen unsere Fische ein wenig zu katalogisieren, etwas was ich bislang sehr stark vernachlässigt habe. Außerdem möchte ich den Längenzuwachs in der heurigen Saison etwas mitverfolgen, hab ja durch die Wärmepumpe die Möglichkeit die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr unter ein gewissen Level fallen zu lassen. Derzeit sind 22°C Solltemperatur eingestellt, dass heißt ab 21,8°C läuft die Wärmepumpe und heizt das Wasser wieder auf 22°C hoch!

lg
Roland





_View: https://youtu.be/y3VKmcq7kIc_


----------



## Roland O. (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute zeige ich Euch wie ich mir einen einfachen Medikamenten Dosierer gebastelt habe. Gerade bei einigen flüssigen Medikamenten sollte auf eine möglichst schonende Einbringung ins Teichwasser geachtet werden. Wie sich so etwas jeder selbst basteln kann, zeige ich in diesem Video!




_View: https://youtu.be/SCME2YDAbkY_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe von meiner Frau einen Kurzurlaub geschenkt bekommen anlässlich unseres 20jährigen Hochzeitstags. Die Reise ging nach Bad Dürkheim ins Gartenhotel Heusser. Ein paar Eindrücke von der tollen Gartenanlage habe ich mit der Kamera festgehalten, und möchte ich Euch zeigen.





_View: https://youtu.be/QIV0KY3zO9Y_


Ein Ausflugsziel war dann auch noch der japanische Garten in Kaiserslautern, die wollten allerdings 35€ für die Veröffentlichung von Bild und Videomaterial. Dass finde ich absoluten Wucher, dann müssen Sie eben selber Geld in Werbung investieren. Persönlich hat mir der Garten ganz gut gefallen, meine Begleiter waren allerdings schwer enttäuscht. Und so ganz Unrecht haben Sie nicht, für den Eintritt sollte etwas mehr geboten werden. Das Negativste im Japangarten war auf alle Fälle der Gesundheitszustand der Koi - einfach erbärmlich!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es mal Part 1 von meinem neuen Filterprojekt 2017!




_View: https://youtu.be/5xU8fXPeaY8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiter geht es mit Teil 2 der Biofiltererweiterung:




_View: https://youtu.be/Dj6TfbrM22g_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Juli 2017)

Weiter gehts beim Filterumbau mit Teil 3:





_View: https://youtu.be/ObMueBbP32s_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

viele von Euch kennen das - Japanmatten schneiden! Oftmals eine echte Herausforderung, wenn man nicht das richtige Werkzeug zur Hand hat. Heute mal ein Tip wie es funktionieren könnte!




_View: https://youtu.be/GrRQmqueT6U_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (23. Juli 2017)

Hi,
im heutigen Video berichte ich von MEINEN Erfahrungen mit bakteriellen Infektionen. Hab lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt darüber ein Video machen sollte, hier gehen die Erfahrungen und Meinungen ja auch sehr weit auseinander!




_View: https://youtu.be/NHu8ljqJB-0_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
war diese Woche ein paar Tage im Urlaub! Murphys Gesetz hat wieder voll zugeschlagen, dass kann/darf doch nicht wahr sein!




_View: https://youtu.be/b0gReCO9HV8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Aug. 2017)

Weiter geht´s mit meiner Filtererweiterung!
Habe mir ja Japanmatten zurecht geschnitten, und jetzt stelle ich Euch meine Idee vor (oaky, die Idee kommt eigentlich aus Japan von Züchtern), wie ich diese in meine Filterkammer einbringen möchte!




_View: https://youtu.be/4awIu9bDIV8_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (5. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Roland!
Das Gewicht von dem Kolli Japanmatten ist nicht zu unterschätzen, da werden die dünnen Gewindestangen oder Dein Rücken bedenken anmelden wenn du sie rausheben musst zum reinigen.
Eventuell sind da 5-6 Einhänger aus 40 her HT-Rohr besser, befüllt mit Destelierten Wasser oder mit Sand gegen das Aufschwämmen,geformt wie ein U .
Dann kannst du die Matten einzeln entnehmen und als Kolli wieder rein stellen.
Von wo werden die Matten denn angeströmt?
Oder füge mal einen Link zu den Filter ein den Du gesehen hast.


----------



## Roland O. (5. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Das Gewicht von dem Kolli Japanmatten ist nicht zu unterschätzen, da werden die dünnen Gewindestangen oder Dein Rücken bedenken anmelden wenn du sie rausheben musst zum reinigen.
> Eventuell sind da 5-6 Einhänger aus 40 her HT-Rohr besser, befüllt mit Destelierten Wasser oder mit Sand gegen das Aufschwämmen,geformt wie ein U .
> Dann kannst du die Matten einzeln entnehmen und als Kolli wieder rein stellen.
> ...


In meinem Fall werden die Matten horizontal durchströmt. Kommt aber immer auf die Filterkammer und den gegebenen Wasserlauf an. Mit dem Gewicht könntest du Recht haben, hoffe dass ich das Mattenpaket auch nicht zu oft aus dem Wasser heben muss!
Den Video Link zu dem Koihausbau in Japan kann ich dir leider nicht einfügen - weiß nicht mehr wie der Titel des Videos geheißen hat. Ich denke dass ich es in einem der Videos von Harald Bachmann gesehen habe. Aber ich will mir jetzt nicht all die Videos noch einmal anschauen um danach zu suchen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach längerer Zeit habe ich wieder einmal einen Pumpentest für Euch.
Budget China Rohrpumpe SunSun 26.0000 - kostet round about 100€!
Was man für 100€ bekommt, zeige ich Euch in diesem Video!





_View: https://youtu.be/c70fdAEC2TA_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (19. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

von gestern auf heute hatten wir einen heftigen Sturm. Über 4 Stunden Stromausfall von 23:00-3:30! Bin in der Nacht schon im Kreis gelaufen, ob ich einfach Leitungswasser in den Teich laufen lassen sollte um den Fischen etwas Frischwasser und vor allem Sauerstoff anzubieten. Um 3:30 dann die Erleichterung dass der Strom wieder da war, Belüftung und Umwälzung wieder angelaufen. Allerdings haben bis dahin in unserem Teich 20cm Wasser gefehlt. Mit meiner Biokammer Erweiterung und dem Schwimmerventil muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, dass klappt noch nicht so 100%ig wie ich das möchte. Diese Erkenntnis war das Gute an der Nacht von Gestern auf Heute. Zum Glück sonst keine Schäden am Haus und Garten davon getragen - in der Nachbarschaft sieht es da ganz anders aus! 
Auf alle Fälle plane ich schon an einem neuen Schwimmerventil - werde mir da etwas mit Schwimmer und Zugschieber bauen. Außerdem überlege ich derzeit die Anschaffung eines Notstromaggregates mit AUTO START. Hat jemand von Euch so etwas in Verwendung und kann dazu Erfahrungen berichten?

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier mal ein kurzes Video von meiner aktuellen Filtererweiterung!
Da ich mit dem Ergebnis aber noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden bin, wird es noch so manche Änderung geben!




_View: https://youtu.be/KKLsvLwrRbo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (26. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es einmal einen Pumpentest zu einer mittlerweile schon fast zu den Unikaten zählenden Pumpen in Europa - eine Pilzkopfpumpe JEBO-EP200. Warum diese Art der Pumpen am Koiteichsektor nicht besser Fuß gefasst haben, ist mir ein Rätsel, da die Leistungsdaten für diese Pumpen absoluter Hammer sind! Aber seht selbst:




_View: https://youtu.be/KxynUQIcvpo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute mal ein Video zu einem sehr unangenehmen Thema - Farbverlust beim Koi!
Allem voran sind davon in erster Linie rote Farbtöne auf weißer Haut betroffen, z.B.
beim Kohaku! Manchmal ist das ein schleichender Prozess, oftmals verschwinden aber 
auch sehr rasant ganzflächig große Farbpartien!





_View: https://youtu.be/1hBqBOQE68U_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2017)

Moin Roland,
ich habe nur festgestellt das wenn die kleinen nimmersatten einen Wachstumsschub haben, das dann oftmals die Farben weichem.
Bzw bei einigen Fischen die extrem gepuscht wurden in frühen Jahren die Farben auch früher verloren gehen.
Sind aber nur meine bescheidenen Beobachtungen.


----------



## Roland O. (10. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
passend zum letzten Thema heute mein Neuzugang 2017. Ein für mich wunderschöner Kohaku!





_View: https://youtu.be/uT3t9D84vQ8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein kurzer Zwischenbericht von Ende August Betreff meiner Wärmepumpe:




_View: https://youtu.be/-MRvLCxCIpw_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2017)

Und was sind deine Erfahrungen in Bezug zu den Fischen und der gleichmäßigen Wärme? Hat sich was am Verhalten geändert oder sind sie stärker gewachsen, oder oder......
Für irgendwas muss sich ja der Aufwand lohnen


----------



## Roland O. (25. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Rene,
kann ich noch nicht sagen - will meine Koi erst in ein paar Tagen messen, wenn ich mit der Temperatur wieder etwas runter gehe. Dann sind Sie nicht mehr ganz so aktiv wie bei 20°C. Werde Euch aber am laufenden halten. Was ich schon sagen kann, habe heuer soviel Futter wie noch nie gebraucht  Will es aber auch wissen, ob sich das Ganze im Längenzuwachs zeigt!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
der Winter naht mit riiiiiiiiießen Schritten, also wird es Zeit sich wieder mal Gedanken über die Teichabdeckung zu machen!




_View: https://youtu.be/adRgOo2OEwE_


lg
Roland


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Sep. 2017)

Dein neues Projekt klingt sehr Interessant, besonders wenn man sich deine Teich Form anschaut.
Wird Holz nicht zu Schwer werden, wie sieht es mit Kunststoff oder Luftschläuchen aus?

LG
Sven
Dann warte ich mal gespannt auf dein nächstes Video


----------



## Roland O. (7. Okt. 2017)

Teil 2 meiner geplanten Winterabdeckung!




_View: https://youtu.be/2u_cA0C5VGs_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Roland!
Eine Diagonale in einem Feld pro Sparren bringt dir sehr viel Festigkeit mehr.
Ist ne alte Bauweisheit “Dreieck besteht, Viereck vergeht“. Siehe Auto (Dreieck-Lenker), Fachwerk-Häuser oder Rüstung.
Irgendwo ist immer ein Dreieck eingearbeitet.
Ist die Schneelast ein Thema bei dir?


----------



## Roland O. (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ron,
das Konstrukt im Video ist ein nicht fertiger Prototyp und du hast natürlich Recht, dass Querstreben hier massiven Stabilitätszuwachs bringt. Ich wollte einfach mal probieren, ob ich das Teil überhaupt so aufstellen kann, wie ich mir das vorstelle ohne gleich alles fix und fertig zu machen! 
Das Ergebnis: 
Ich will schon mal soviel verraten - die Konstruktion ist sprichwörtlich und auch buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen! Das Konstrukt ist einfach von den Abmessungen viel zu groß, um dass ALLEINE einigermaßen gut hantieren zu können. 
Aber wer mich kennt, weiß dass ich an der Sache dran bleibe. Es wird allerdings eine doch signifikante Änderung geben, will da aber im Moment noch nicht zu viel verraten, da ich die Idee erst einmal fertig durchdenken und auch testen möchte! 

lg 
Roland
_________________


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2017)

Was tut man sich oder seinen Fischen(Hobby) nicht alles an.

Ach so da ich dich gerade am “Rohr“ habe, ich wollte nur mal nachfragen was aus den Japanmatten- Filter geworden ist oder habe ich hier ne “Sendung“  /Video verpasst.
Was war denn mit deiner alten Abdeckung nicht okay, das dieser neue Plan entstanden ist?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Noppenfolie über deiner alten Abdeckung noch mal ca 15% bringen würde.
Mit Abstandshalter zum Styrodur und den Bällen vielleicht 18%.
Die Prozentzahlen würde ich jetzt nicht so auf die Waagschale legen aber der Zwischenraum mit Luft dämmt und der “nicht“ direkte Kontakt zur kalten Luft oder zum Schnee ist nicht gegeben.
Hier würde ich mal den “Denkhebel“ ansetzen.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ron,
bezüglich Japanmattenfilter hast du eigentlich nichts verpasst - der läuft im Moment ein. Um jedoch hier ein Statement über gut oder schlecht abgeben zu können, will ich den Filter mal eine Zeit lang am laufen haben. Aus Erfahrung habe ich gelernt, dass viele Dinge in der ersten Euphorie super toll sind, im Langzeittest dann oft nicht standhalten oder sich dann die wirklichen Probleme zeigen. Aber es wird mit Sicherheit hier noch ein Update kommen, aber vermutlich erst im Spätherbst oder sogar erst im Frühjahr. Dann kann ich ein Fazit bezüglich Umbau und Probleme oder Verbesserungen treffen.

Zur Teichabdeckung - Ziel meines Projektes ist, das Wasser und den Schnee vom Teich größtmöglich fernzuhalten. Meine Abdeckung bisher hat gute Dienste geleistet, aber es sind eben schwimmende Abdeckungen! Das heißt kalter Regen, Schneefall oder Schmelzwasser landen immer im Teich. Dies führt natürlich unweigerlich zu einer schnelleren Abkühlung, als wie wenn dieses Wasser nach außen abgeleitet wird. Das Zweite was mich an meiner Abdeckung stört, ist die mehr oder weniger totale Abschottung des Teiches. Man kann nicht mal eben schnell zu den Fischen schauen. Mit meinem Versuch vom Iglu-Domezelt habe ich das schätzen gelernt, einfach mal durch die Folie nach dem rechten zu sehen. Nur ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das Igluzelt unsere Winter aushält, nachdem hier bei den ersten Stürmen schon einige Nähte etwas gelitten haben. Zusätzlich bleibt auch hier das Problem, dass sämtlicher Niederschlag im Teich landet.

Es ist sicher ein mega Aufwand, den wir für unsere Koi betreiben - für mich als leidenschaftlichen Bastler aber auch das spannendste am Hobby. Manche kaufen sich die tollsten und teuersten Koi, ich liebe einfach die Bastlerei rund ums Hobby. Mich erinnert das immer an die Modelleisenbahnfans. Wenn bei denen eine Landschaft/das Modell fertig ist, dann wird das eine Zeit lang angeschaut und geliebt, aber irgendwann beginnen Sie wieder von vorne! Genauso ist es bei mir am Teich, man braucht immer wieder mal neue Herausforderungen, sonst wird es irgendwann fad.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
viele würden sich jetzt wohl auf den Teil 3 meiner Teichabdeckung freuen, aber leider muß ich euch da im Moment etwas enttäuschen. Mir fehlt a) die Zeit und b) bin ich etwas Angeschlagen!
Hab aber einen Sonnen reichen Moment mal genützt um ein Update zu meiner Filtererweiterung zu machen!





_View: https://youtu.be/KGjq6PbQC3Y_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2017)

Na dann mal gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung


----------



## Roland O. (21. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute geht es mit der Teichabdeckung weiter - Teil 3 ist im Kasten!
Viel Spaß mit dem Video:




_View: https://youtu.be/FyTtpzTTjnM_


lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (22. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

ich hatte letztes Jahr auch eine erhöhte Teichabdeckung.
Auf der einen Seite hatte ich eine begehbare Schleuse aus einem Holzkonstrukt Ca. 3m x 1,5m x 1,6m (LxBxH).

Rings um den Teich hatte ich in ca. 40cm Höhe ein umlaufendes Holzprofil mit 7x7cm Kanthölzern gebaut. Von der 1,6m hohen Schleuse hatte ich PVC ummantelte Stahlseile gespannt und an dem umlaufenden Holzprofil befestigt. Ca. 150m Seil kamen da zusammen. Durch die 3m breite Schleuse und dem bis zu 8m langem Teich wurden die Seile wie ein Fächer gespannt.

Die Seile waren nur als Auflage für die Folie gedacht.
Die Folie selbst habe ich über die Schleuse und dem umlaufenden Holzprofil gespannt sowie auf dem Boden mit dicken Steinen beschwert. Im windstillen Zustand war die Folie gut gespannt

Leider hatten wir hier im Raum Hannover viele Winterstürme, egal, wie stark ich die Folie gespannt hatte, der Sturm hatte die Folie immer schlagen lassen, wodurch der Isoliereffekt sehr schlecht war und die Folie zum Teil gerissen ist. Hatte diese dann nur notdürftig geflickt und bin dann eher schlecht als recht über den Winter gekommen. 
Das laute schlagen hatte nicht nur mich, sondern sicherlich auch die Koi gestört.

Leider habe ich kein Bild mehr, um dies zu verdeutlichen.
Ich wollte nur als Tipp mitgeben, dass die Folie richtig gut gespannt werden muss wie bei einem Folientunnel.


----------



## Roland O. (22. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Christian,
danke für deinen Beitrag - werde ich berücksichtigen und hoffe das ich die Folie wirklich gut gespannt bekomme. Denke auch schon darüber nach, die Folie zusätzlich durch Seile außerhalb des Zeltes sozusagen niederzuspannen. Eventuell auch mit langen Spanngurten, die würden sich da Prima anbieten. Mal schauen was ich da an Sturmsicherung basteln kann! 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurzes Update von der Zeltbaustelle Koiteich:




_View: https://youtu.be/V8alvjMTRoU_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2017)

Ich kann dich verstehen, Sturm ist kein schönes Wetter.

Der Aufbau deiner Abdeckung sieht jetzt sehr professioneller aus wie das erste Modell.
Die Folie geht sicher bis auf die Erde.
Die scharfen Ecken zum senkrechten könnte man mit Teich Folie überdecken um die scharfkantigen Ecken zu entschärfen.
Auf Garantie rubbelt sich Abdeck-Folie an solchen Stellen auf/durch.
Wie willst du die Folie haltbar machen?
Etwar mit einem umlaufendes Brett und dann nochmal umlaufend ein paar Spanngurte?


----------



## Roland O. (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Ron,

ich hab heute mal die Gewächshausfolie montiert. Wie du richtig schreibst, gibt es hier sicher noch Punkte an denen ich nachbessern sollte, aber ich muss jetzt mal das Wetter und vor allem den Sturm abwarten, ehe es weiter geht. Bezüglich Befestigung hab ich mir schon was einfallen lassen, kommt dann im nächsten Video!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (29. Okt. 2017)

gerade eben gefilmt - das Wetter ist ja echt mies, da muss man sich ablenken




_View: https://youtu.be/4isAs519mQE_


----------



## troll20 (29. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Roland , wie oft musst du denn deine Kamera nun putzen um den Biofilm abzubekommen?


----------



## Roland O. (29. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Rene,
Ich bin sehr faul, putze nur alle paar Wochen mal. Wenn man natürlich schöne scharfe Videos haben will, dann sollte man öfters mit einem weichen Tuch oder einer Bürste das Glas reinigen. Da mir aber in der Regel die Kontrolle Unterwasser reicht - also nur nach dem Rechten zu sehen - reinige ich die Cam echt selten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Nov. 2017)

Sturm und Teichabdeckung - eine schlechte Kombination!





_View: https://youtu.be/uVFMpLACDBg_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (12. Nov. 2017)

Mal ein Video zur Folienabdeckung - JA oder NEIN




_View: https://youtu.be/f1JNVEDu9t8_


lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
schöne Erläuterung.
Klar gibt es immer wieder  Leute, die eine solche Abdeckung unnütz finden, aber die Kollegen haben auch keine Ahnung.
Neben dem "Minikosmus" unter der Plane hätte man noch erwähnen können, dass ein Großteil der Wärmeabgabe durch die Oberfläche erfolgt und der Wärmetransport durch Luftbewegung extrem beschleunigt wird.
Durch die Bewegung der Folie bei Sturm hast du natürlich immer einen Wärmeverlust. Kannst du auf deiner Folie nicht Falten schlagen und diese verkleben bzw. verschweißen? Dann würde das Schlagen bei Wind noch weniger werden.
Am besten Mal googlen, wie man das bei Gewächshausfolie am besten macht. Die speziellen Klebebänder für Gewächshausfolie sind extrem teuer...


----------



## Roland O. (12. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Christian,
das mit dem schweißen/kleben von Falten bei der Folie wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit um die Folie straffer auf den Rahmen zu spannen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob hierfür Gewächshausfolie geeignet ist. Diesen Wärmeverlust durch das Schlagen der Folie vernachlässige ich aber auch, da wir zum Glück in einer relativ windgeschützten Gegend wohnen. Und wenn ein paar Tage etwas mehr Wärme über die Oberfläche verloren geht, ist das für mich nicht so schlimm.
Wie gesagt ist das Ganze ohnehin mal ein Test für eine Wintersaison, mal schauen ob meine Konstruktion überhaupt so Sinn macht und so bleibt. Eventuell kommen noch zusätzliche Rahmen zum Einsatz, oder ich rüste auch von Folie auf Doppelstegplatten um. Eine andere Möglichkeit wären auch noch fertig aufgebaute Folienfelder zu basteln, die ich dann ebenfalls einfach einhängen könnte. Also da gibt es noch eine ganze Menge an Ideen, die man umsetzen kann. Mal schauen, wofür ich mich in Zukunft entscheide!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (13. Nov. 2017)

Das Gewächshaus - Prinzip ist nicht schlecht aber so recht scheint es dir nicht zu gefallen.
Anfällig ist es besonders Nachts wenn die Temperaturen runter gehen.
Was ist denn mit dem Ufer, ist das auch gedämmt, wenigstens auf 1m.

Ich würde immer noch Spanngurte empfehlen.
Wie willst du Falten kleben, die fast bis zu 3m oder weiter weg sind.
Das ist doch irgendwie Utopie.

Was ist denn wenn man mehr Kontakt zu der warmen Luft herstellen würde, zum Beispiel mit einer Spingbrunnen-Pumpe?
Natürlich nur am Tage.
Man muss immer in alle Richtungen denken.


----------



## Roland O. (13. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Ron,

am Besten würde mir natürlich ein eigenes Winterkoihaus gefallen. Aber man kann eben nicht immer alles realisieren was einem gefällt. Insofern muss man mit Kompromissen leben können/lernen. Das man mit Doppelstegplatten einen besseren Isoliereffekt bekommt ist natürlich auch klar. Allerdings ist das bei meiner Fläche auch einen Kostenfrage, und es muss einerseits realisierbar sein, und auch irgendwie noch zum Handhaben sein. 
Ich denke in viele Richtungen, aber einige Dinge sind leider gegeben, so auch ein völlig unisolierter Teich!
Im Moment versuche ich mal Erfahrungen mit einer einfachen Folienabdeckung zu sammeln und dann meine Entscheidungen für die Zukunft abzuwägen. 
Spanngurte könnten helfen das Zelt an Ort uns Stelle zu halten, hilft aber nicht bei der Folienbespannung selbst. 

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (13. Nov. 2017)

Ist denn die Bespannung so kompliziert?
Was ist denn mit der alten Abdeckung und die Folie nur als Trennung, oder ne Noppenfolie als Trennung oder ........Tragluftzelt.


----------



## Roland O. (13. Nov. 2017)

Mich reizt die tolle Möglichkeit die Koi auch durch die Folie zu beobachten, bzw. den gesamten Teich einzusehen.
Bei der alten Abdeckung hatte ich immer nur einen kleinen Einblick durch die Futterluke bzw. heuer im Frühjahr durch mein schwimmendes Iglu. Das ist auch Schuld daran, dass ich in diese Richtung tendiere. Was aber ein Problem darstellt ist einfach der Schnee im Winter bzw. starker Wind. Das Iglu ist relativ hoch und bietet so Angriffsfläche für den Wind. Schmelzwasser und Regenwasser läuft direkt in den Teich. Jetzt mit der Zeltabdeckung laufen 80% des Regenwasser außerhalb des Teiches in die Umgebung. Man sollte nicht unterschätzen, wie stark Regenwasser den Teich zusätzlich abkühlen kann. Einfach eine Plane auf meine bisherige Abdeckung zu schmeißen, würde im Prinzip nichts ändern, Regenwasser in den Teich und bei Schnee tauchen die Bälle und auch die Schwimmrahmen im Wasser unter. Das war bisher schon ein Problem.
Tragluftzelte in guter Qualität kosten ein kleines Vermögen, brauchen oftmals einen durchlaufenden Kompressor und sind wohl für Schneelasten auch nur bedingt geeignet.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Thema Gesamtgasübersättigung ist ja im Moment in aller Munde. Dazu ein paar Überlegungen von meiner Seite im heutigen Video!




_View: https://youtu.be/SxgxSSv6RFs_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (25. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal ein kleines Update von heute - Temperaturen extrem frostig!





_View: https://youtu.be/c2p0rZhKf3c_


----------



## Roland O. (18. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
in diesem Video geht es heute um den Zusammenhang zwischen Sauerstoffgehalt und den Einsatz von Ozon. Kann man mit einem luftbetriebenen Ozongenerator einen höheren Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser erreichen, als wie wenn man nur reine Umgebungsluft verwendet?
Die Auflösung zu dieser Frage findet ihr im Video:




_View: https://youtu.be/l-VE34VgKRk_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
wann ist die richtige Zeit den Teich abzudecken?




_View: https://youtu.be/ZFe2ECjmNg8_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (7. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
heute mal ein Thema, das mir persönlich am Herzen liegt! 
Sicher gibt es hier viele kontroverse Ansichten, aber als bekennender Ozon Benutzer, möchte ich meine Sicht der Dinge hier mal darlegen!




_View: https://youtu.be/Ylla7ZTeeas_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier ein kurzes Video von meinem Neuzugang:




_View: https://youtu.be/utQtGvROtdE_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (15. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ein paar Überlegungen zum Thema "Vergesellschaften von Koi" 





_View: https://youtu.be/IZZak_xJB9c_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (23. Juni 2018)

Heute mal ein kurzes Video von meinem Händlerbesuch bei Koi-Bauer!




_View: https://youtu.be/ZH-j6hgJvq4_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (1. Juli 2018)

Ein weiterer Neuzugang im heurigen Jahr - KinKi Utsuri!




_View: https://youtu.be/Z6Y0pyaw_mY_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
war diese Woche bei einem Koihändler in der Südsteiermark - Koi Express bzw. in Zukunft Koi & Teichbau.
Ein paar Impressionen von der Anlage gibt es im aktuellen Video:




_View: https://youtu.be/E_zdCqoIsC0_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute habe ich mal ein kurzes Video zum Thema bakterielle Probleme am Koi- und Gartenteich aufgenommen.




_View: https://youtu.be/fxApkov1jHo_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ein paar Tipps für Garten- und Koiteich im Winter:




_View: https://youtu.be/jyXU2KGyxts_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute mal meine Überlegungen zum Thema Filtermaterial bewegt oder statisch!




_View: https://youtu.be/AVS7B4JY0GU_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ab heute gibt es ein neues Teichprojekt 2019 - eine neue Teichabdeckung muss her!
Die extremen Schneemassen der letzten Stunden hat meine gebaute Abdeckung nicht ausgehalten und ist an einer Stelle gebrochen. Wie es aussieht hat einer der Hauptträger dem Druck nicht standgehalten.
Ein Teil der Abdeckung ist daraufhin in den Teich gefallen, von außen gar nicht so leicht erkennbar, aber Unterwasser doch recht deutlich zu sehen.












Werde jetzt die nächsten Wochen mal alles so lassen wie es ist, will keinen zusätzlichen Stress bei den kalten Temperaturen in den Teich bringen.
lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2019)

Das ist ja ärgerlich. Hoffentlich kommt der Sommer bald. Dieses grau da draußen nervt jeden Tag mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2019)

*In 75 Tagen ist Frühlingsanfang!  *


----------



## Roland O. (5. Jan. 2019)

So,
kurzes Update. Der zweite Teil von meiner Abdeckung ist in der Zwischenzeit auch zusammengebrochen. 
Allen die mir ihre Hilfe angeboten haben oder auch noch anbieten sage ich schon mal herzlichen Dank. 
Aber einer meiner Grundsätze ist, nicht überhastet zu handeln. Die Gewächshausfolie stellt zwar ein gewisses Risiko für die Fische dar, aber soweit ich das heute beurteilen kann, können die Fisch nicht draufschwimmen. Werde mir das morgen bei Tageslicht mal genauer anschauen, und dann entscheiden wie ich weiter vorgehe.
Derzeit liegt die Teichtemperatur bei 6°C, also ein rasches Abkühlen des Teiches schließe ich mal aus. Habe ja noch die Möglichkeit über meinen Teichofen zuzuheizen, oder den Teich mit Brunnenwasser verstärkt zu versorgen.





lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Jan. 2019)

Hier noch ein Video, was ich witziger weise erst gestern aufgenommen habe:





_View: https://youtu.be/WPuPWVQkoV8_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Roland!
Tut mir echt leid mit deiner Abdeckung.
Hast du schon einen neuen Plan?
Eventuell mit Schwimmer die das Gewicht mit aufnehmen können und es abfangen.
Ein verlängerten Stubenbesen zum abfegen könnte ein gutes Hilfsmittel sein.


----------



## Roland O. (6. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ron,
danke für die Anteilnahme, im Moment noch keinen konkreten Plan. Bin mir generell noch unschlüssig, wie und ob ich abdecken werde und bzw. auch wann. Möchte im Moment nicht zu viel Unruhe im Teich machen, aber so lassen kann ich es auch nicht auf Dauer. Ideal wäre es, wenn ich die neue Abdeckung parat hätte und dann die alte aus dem Teich hole und gleich die neue drauf baue! Aber wie gesagt muss ich erst wissen was ich will. 

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Roland!
Ich bin dein Problem mal angegangen oder sehe es schlicht als etwas Anregung an.
Da ich keine Breite von deinem Teich habe kann ich nur erwähnen das dieser Aufbau einen Seitenwinkel von ca 60° haben sollte, daraus resultiert natürlich auch die Höhe in einer variablen.
Ich habe es per Hand gezeichnet wegen der Schnelligkeit.
Die Zeichnungen basieren erstmal auf 100 HT-Rohr.
Die Vorteile bei einer Folien Abdeckung sind die Rundungen, kein Schimmel und das Gewicht.

Aber nun zur Abdeckung.
Sie besteht aus einem Schwimmer und Fetten die auf dem Land auf gelegt werden. Das ist der Schwimmer mit Abstandshalter gegen Windkraft, deine Brücke könnte man bei der Befestigung mit ein beziehen.

Der Aufbau
  
Die Fetten-Anordnung alle 70cm( Rohr 50 + 2x Abzweige).
Die gestrichelten Linien in der unteren Zeichnung der Fetten sind noch mehr statische Vorteile.
Am Ende der Fetten habe mal 30° Bogen angedacht um die ganze Sache noch mal zu befestigen, eventuell würde ein mit Kies verfülltes Rohr wo die Bogen eingesteckt werden, zusätzlich könnte man noch Heringe verwenden.

Hoffe dein Gedanken-Gut etwas in den Schwung gebracht zu haben.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ron,
danke für den Input. Da ich schon mal so eine Schwimmkonstruktion am Teich hatte, weiß ich dass der Auftrieb von solch einem Rohrsystem nicht gerade groß ist. Bei Schneelast sinkt das gesamte Konstrukt ein.

  

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, bevorzuge ich eine Abdeckung, bei der nichts mehr auf dem Wasser aufliegt. So ein Schwimmkörper könnte zwar eine Unterstützung bilden, aber ich möchte mir etwas bauen, wo die gesamte Teichoberfläche frei bleibt. 

lg
Roland


----------



## dizzzi (8. Jan. 2019)

Mal eine kleine Frage: Wieso überhaupt eine Abdeckung? Ist nicht eine eventuelle Eisschicht eine gute, natürliche Abdeckung?Baut sich alleine auf und wieder ab. Kostet nix, nur einen Eisfreihalter.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Jan. 2019)

Hallo dizzi,
mit dieser Frage beschäftige ich mich die letzten Stunden auch schon intensiver. 
Bei uns Koifreaks ist es halt so, dass wir in der Regel möglichst lange warmes Wasser im Teich haben wollen. Deshalb verwenden viele von uns eine Teichheizung, um den Fischen zumindest von Anfang April bis Ende Oktober einen einigermaßen guten Temperaturbereich zu gewährleisten. Aber im April/Mai/Juni und auch wenn es ein schlechtes Jahr ist im September/Oktober muss man schon mit sehr kalten Nächten rechnen. Im Frühjahr möglicherweise sogar noch mit Schnee. Wer seinen Teich in diesen Monaten ohne Abdeckung heizt, hat entweder zu viel Geld oder ist sich nicht darüber im Klaren, dass der größte Wäremverlust über die Teichoberfläche stattfindet. 
Aus diesem Grund haben viele Koikichis eben eine Teichabdeckung. Wird diese z.B. mit Doppelstegplatten gebaut, kann es sein dass man in den genannten Monaten so gut wie gar nicht zuheizen braucht, um die Teichtemperatur im Bereich von 20°C zu halten. 

Zu Beginn meiner Teichlaufbahn hatte ich auch diese "natürliche" Abdeckung mit Eis. Die Eisschicht blieb dann meistens fast von November/Dezember bis März/April. Also wenn es hoch herkommt hat man in unserer Gegend 6 Monate Eis am Teich. Ich sehe das auch jedes Jahr an meinem kleinen Seerosenteich, der nicht abgedeckt ist. Da wir ja Fischverrückt sind, kannst du dir mitunter vorstellen dass uns das nicht so gefällt.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (12. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
zu allererst einmal ein dickes DANKE an alle die mir sofort Hilfe angeboten haben.
In diesem Video möchte ich euch ungeschönt ein paar Bilder von meiner zusammengebrochenen Teichabdeckung zeigen. Im letzten Winter war ich noch voll begeistert, aber die heurigen Schneemassen hat die Abdeckung nicht überlebt. Was passiert ist, und wie es weiter geht seht ihr in diesem Video!




_View: https://youtu.be/5fwDlMsLcQU_

lg
Roland


----------



## dizzzi (12. Jan. 2019)

Ist schon Wahnsinn was wir für ein Wetter dieses Jahr hatten. Supertrockener Sommer und dann diese Schneemassen in Bayern und Österreich. Tut mir echt leid mit deiner Abdeckung. 
Aber deine Unterwasseraufnahmen sind aber mal erste Sahne. Welches Kamera macht so tolle Bilder.

Lg US Kölle

Udo


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2019)

Ein Klettergerüst für die Fische hat bestimmt kein zweiter im Teich.


----------



## Roland O. (12. Jan. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ber deine Unterwasseraufnahmen sind aber mal erste Sahne. Welches Kamera macht so tolle Bilder.






_View: https://youtu.be/4dbloVMMnBg_


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2019)

Aus der Binnenschifffahrt; 
Schwer und stabil.


----------



## Roland O. (12. Jan. 2019)

Meinst du die Konstruktion der Brücke oder den Deckel vom Kahn


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2019)

Die Brücke ist nur Deko


----------



## Roland O. (10. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
der Frühling ist da und die Kaufsucht juckt in den Fingern.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nur ein bisschen Fischfutter für die nächsten Wochen besorgen, aber irgendwie
sind doch tatsächlich gleich mehrere Koi ins Becken gesprungen. Meine Frau und ich haben uns eine kleine
Auswahl an "Tategoi" (ach wie ich dieses Wort hasse) ausgesucht, also von mehreren Fischen die für uns
Besten rausgepickt. Ob wir das richtige Händchen hatten, wissen wir erst in ein paar Monaten/Jahren, aber
das macht das Hobby Koi irgendwie aus. Es ist toll große "fertige" Koi zu kaufen, spannender ist es den
Kleinen beim Wachsen zuzusehen. Aber Schluss mit dem Geschreibsel, hier das Video:





_View: https://youtu.be/6A8WM1DYjCw_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
im heutigen Video geht es ums Thema "Messen". 
Wie wichtig sind die Wasserwerte, was kann man daraus ablesen und 
vor allem, was macht den eigentlich Sinn!




_View: https://youtu.be/AOCqVbyM_b8_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen,
gibt wieder mal was Neues aus dem Bastelkeller!




_View: https://youtu.be/oDuPzEAoL6A_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie viel Technik braucht ein Koiteich?
Das ist eine berechtigte Frage, und im 
heutigen Video versuche ich diese zu beantworten.




_View: https://youtu.be/Gw374-RsB8o_

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
letzte Woche habe ich den Koihändler Roland Mühlberger von Japan Koi Store in Ost Österreich besucht, und ein paar Impressionen davon möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten!





_View: https://youtu.be/nA3Cn1pIG7E_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
wir haben heuer nochmals zugeschlagen, und 3 neue Koi gekauft.
Alle 3 sind männlich, Nisai und vom Züchter Shinoda.
1x HiUtsuri, 1x D.Sanke, 1x D.Showa
Bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt - was sagt ihr zu den Koi?





_View: https://youtu.be/1BkSUq-UV0M_


lg
Roland


----------



## PeBo (10. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Roland, da muss ich dir Recht geben, das sind wirklich wunderbar gezeichnete Koi.
 Ich hoffe für euch, dass es mit der Vergesellschaftung und der Eingewöhnung in den Teich problemlos klappt und dass die wirklich sehr schönen Tiere hoffentlich auch ihr  intensives Rot behalten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## der_odo (14. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Roland,

Ich habe 2 Kohaku von Shinoda und bin sehr zufrieden. Die beiden habe ich 2015 mit 32cm gekauft und sind auf knapp 65cm gewachsen und haben dabei einen schönen Body, auch das Männchen.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen, teuren Fischen sind die beiden über die Jahre sehr farbstabil geblieben.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
in den letzten Tagen habe ich mal einen Versuch gestartet, was bei Pumpen effektiver ist - einfach über Kugelhahn drosseln oder über einen Controller regeln. Das Ergebnis dazu findet ihr in meinem neuesten Video:





_View: https://youtu.be/hC1OYM4TePo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
heute gibt es ein kurzes Video von einem Teichbesuch - ein Koi Schwimmteich. Ein paar Impressionen habe ich mit meiner Kamera festgehalten!





_View: https://youtu.be/XxM3NLAy7vs_


----------



## Roland O. (8. Dez. 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

heute gibt es mein erstes Video zu meiner neuen Teichabdeckung XXXL!
Hat leider länger gedauert als geplant, aber "gut Ding braucht bekanntlich Weile"!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdAC1N0_6oc&t=435s_


lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Roland,

lässt du die Stirnseiten der Platten offen, dann werden sich dort Schutz, Algen, Kleintiere einnisten, was dann nicht so angenehm ist.
Gerade weil dort immer Kondensfeuchte vorhanden ist, geschieht dieses sehr schnell.

Dieses kann man allerdings verhindern, indem die Stirnflächen Beispiel
wie vorgegeben verschlossen werden.


----------



## der_odo (8. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Roland,
Wollte dieses Jahr eine ähnliche Abdeckung bauen. Allerdings nur aus Alu Vierkankt...
Hab ich aber nicht mehr geschafft. Nun sind es wieder Schwimm Pontons aus HT Rohr mit Folie geworden.

Würde mich über weitere Videos, vielleicht beim Abbau???, freuen. So als Anregung für das nächste Jahr.
Muss auch ca 48m2 abdecken...


----------



## Roland O. (8. Dez. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> lässt du die Stirnseiten der Platten offen, dann werden sich dort Schutz, Algen, Kleintiere einnisten, was dann nicht so angenehm ist.
> Gerade weil dort immer Kondensfeuchte vorhanden ist, geschieht dieses sehr schnell.
> ...


Hallo Lollo,
das mit dem Verschließen der Stirnseiten werde ich mir im Frühjahr nochmal genau ansehen. Wie du in dem Video siehst, liegen meine Platten quer und nicht längs. Das heißt die Kondensfeuchte kann nicht ablaufen, sondern bleibt immer in den Platten. Wäre es jetzt sinnvoll, dann beidseitig ein offenes Klebeband zu verwenden? 
Ich hatte früher schon mit diesen Aluklebebändern gearbeitet und dann feststellen müssen, dass dieses nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht. Ist eben ein Unterschied ob man so etwas einmalig aufbaut und stehen lässt, oder jedes Jahr aufbaut - demontiert - zwischenlagert - aufbaut - demontiert - zwischenlagert - ... Die letzten Doppelstegplatten die ich in Verwendung hatte, hatten keinerlei Klebestreifen und wurden jedes Jahr beim Abbau mit dem HD-Reiniger von Ungeziefer und anderem Unrat befreit. 
Ich hoffe dass durch die Aluprofile und die Abdeckleisten mit Dichtband nicht allzu viel Unrat in die Platten eindringen kann.



der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> Wollte dieses Jahr eine ähnliche Abdeckung bauen. Allerdings nur aus Alu Vierkankt...
> Hab ich aber nicht mehr geschafft. Nun sind es wieder Schwimm Pontons aus HT Rohr mit Folie geworden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Christian,
werde versuchen beim Abbau ein Video zu machen. Dann gibt es sicher auch schon die ersten Erkenntnisse über Stabilität und Funktionalität der Abdeckung, bzw. den ein oder anderen Tip was ich anders machen würde!

lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2019)

Roland O. schrieb:


> hatten keinerlei Klebestreifen und wurden jedes Jahr beim Abbau mit dem HD-Reiniger von Ungeziefer und anderem Unrat befreit.


ok, wenn du dir das dann immer antun möchtest, und bedenke, die UV beschichtete Seite der Platte, sowie der Einsatz 
eines HD-Reinigers an der Platte, lässt diese eher altern, rauer werden und die Algen wachsen dann schneller.


----------



## Roland O. (8. Dez. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> ok, wenn du dir das dann immer antun möchtest, und bedenke, die UV beschichtete Seite der Platte, sowie der Einsatz
> eines HD-Reinigers an der Platte, lässt diese eher altern, rauer werden und die Algen wachsen dann schneller.


Hast du Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit dieser diffusionsoffenen Klebebänder?
Wäre für eine Antwort dankbar!

lg
Roland


----------



## lollo (9. Dez. 2019)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit dieser diffusionsoffenen Klebebänder?



Moin Roland,

am Teich nicht, nur bei einem Terassendach. Wie nun die Klebestreifen sich verhalten, wenn man sie durch öfteren Auf und Abbau
belastet, weiß ich nicht, aber denke, dass diese dafür ja nicht ausgelegt sind. Allerdings gibt es da aber noch Abschlußleisten, was 
dann wiederum eine Kostenfrage ist.

Es gibt doch einige Teichbesitzer die mit Stegplatten abdecken, vielleicht können sie ihre Erfahrungen ja mal posten, was sie mit 
den Stirnflächen gemacht haben.

Hier noch mal ein Beispiel wie die Stirnfläche verklebt und dann mit einer
Leiste versehen wird, allerdings auch hier wieder bei einer Terassenüberdachung.

Kommt auch immer darauf an welche Ansprüche man an solch einen Abschluß stellt, das aber kannst nur du selber entscheiden.


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Roland!
Da bei dir vermutlich die Schnee Mengen etwas mehr sind wie hier im preußischen Flachland, wollte ich mal fragen wie das Konzept dafür aussieht. 
Schon einen extra langen Schneeschieber oder Abzieher gebaut?
Wie willst du diese Sache angehen? 
Dein letztes Konstrukt ist unter den Schneemassen zerstört worden. 
Gibt es einen Plan dies bezüglich?


----------



## Roland O. (9. Dez. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Da bei dir vermutlich die Schnee Mengen etwas mehr sind wie hier im preußischen Flachland, wollte ich mal fragen wie das Konzept dafür aussieht.
> Schon einen extra langen Schneeschieber oder Abzieher gebaut?
> Wie willst du diese Sache angehen?
> ...


Grundsätzlichen Plan habe ich noch keinen. Das Grundgerüst ist x-fach stärker als meine damalige Konstruktion. Allerdings kommt es natürlich auf die Schneemenge an, wobei Schnee nicht das Problem ist. Das Problem ist wenn es auf den Schnee drauf regnet, dann wird der ganze Matsch extrem schwer.
Dementsprechend werde ich mir wohl einen Schneeabzieher bauen müssen. Ich habe eine lange Gardena Teleskopstange, da muss ich mir noch einen passenden Schieber dafür basteln. 

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Und Salz?
Bevor das mit dem Schnee losgeht.


----------



## Roland O. (9. Dez. 2019)

Du wirst lachen, aber daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Weiß aber nicht wie gut sich Aluminium mit Salz verträgt.
Habe da Angst, dass das Salz mir die Aluminiumleisten wegfrisst.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand im Forum damit Erfahrung?

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Streichen mit Einlassgrund, wäre jetzt mal so aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt das ziemlich einfachste. 

Und wenn das Holz anfängt zu schimmeln dann für das nächste Jahr verkoken und anschließend mit einem nassen Handfeger reinigen.
Dann haelt dein Holz ewig und ist vor Feuchtigkeit und __ Parasiten geschützt.


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Zu der Säuberung der Platten würde ich auch keinen Kaercher benutzen sondern Druckluft. 
Wie auch Lollo schon geschrieben hat macht der Kaercher die Doppelstegplatten nur noch rauher, Druckluft ist da viel besser.


----------



## Roland O. (9. Dez. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Streichen mit Einlassgrund, wäre jetzt mal so aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt das ziemlich einfachste.
> 
> Und wenn das Holz anfängt zu schimmeln dann für das nächste Jahr verkoken und anschließend mit einem nassen Handfeger reinigen.
> Dann haelt dein Holz ewig und ist vor Feuchtigkeit und __ Parasiten geschützt.


Das Holz ist schon gestrichen, mit einer Holzschutzfarbe die auch für Kinderspielzeug geeignet ist. Mal sehen wie sich das hält!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2019)

Alle Buntmetalle reagieren stark auf  Kalk( Zersetzung) , bei Salz bildet sich eher schneller die Patina.
Bei Alu weiß, bei Cu grün und Zn grau. 
Wobei eloxiertes Alu noch 3 mal besser ist, es kommt fast an V2a ran.


----------



## DbSam (9. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Roland,

mit welcher Schneelast rechnest Du?
Ich meine, 10x16 bei einer Länge von 600 geht so etwa in Richtung Streichholz ...

Mit der guten alten Zimmermannsformel wären die Balken etwas stabiler:
Balkenhöhe (in Zentimeter) = 3 x Spannweite (in Meter!) + Balkenabstand (in Dezimeter!).
Balkenbreite = 4/8 bis 5/8 mal Balkenhöhe.
(Funktioniert ca. bis max 6kN/m²)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Roland O. (10. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> mit welcher Schneelast rechnest Du?
> Ich meine, 10x16 bei einer Länge von 600 geht so etwa in Richtung Streichholz ...
> ...


Hallo Carsten,
da wir in den letzten Jahren sehr unterschiedliche Schneemengen hatten, von fast gar Keinen bis 50cm, habe ich mich darauf eingestellt, das Dach bei mehr als 10cm abzuräumen. Schnee alleine macht mir nicht so große Sorgen, mehr der Regen der bei uns häufig auf die Schneefälle folgt. 
Nach deiner Formel müsste ich einen 42cm hohen Balken verbauen, der würde zwar mit Sicherheit sehr gut halten - wäre aber nicht mehr von Hand transportierbar!
Da ich Längs und Querbalken miteinander verschraubt habe, erhoffe ich mir etwas mehr Stabilität. Ob das bei diesen Spannweiten ausreichend ist, oder ob ich wieder ein blaues Wunder erlebe wird sich zeigen!
Das ist ein klarer Nachteil von großen runden Teichen. Leider kann ich in der Mitte keine Stütze einbauen, dann wäre alles wesentlich einfacher und ich hätte nicht solche Spannweiten. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich einen Teich maximal 3-3,5m breit machen, dafür länglich geschwungen. Erstens erscheinen einem die Koi viel größer und das Handling wäre um vieles einfacher. 

lg
Roland


----------



## DbSam (10. Dez. 2019)

Hallo  Roland,

Tippfehler? Bei 6 Meter Länge und 60er oder 80er Abstand komme ich auf 24 oder 26 cm Höhe.
Wenn man dann die geringeren Maße ansetzt,  12x24x600, dann kommt man auf ein ungefähres Gewicht pro Balken von ca. 90 kg. Sollte für zwei Personen noch zu bewältigen sein ...
Der Rest Deiner Beschreibung entspricht dem System "Pfosten & Riegel", die langen "Pfosten" müssen die Last tragen.

Einen schönen Winter, ohne blaues Wunder
Gruß Carsten


----------



## der_odo (3. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Roland,

hast du eigentlich mal deine Wärmpumpe bei niedrigeren Temperaturen gemessen?
Wie verhält sich der COP Wert bei niedrigen Außentemperaturen? Bzw bei wieviel Grad Außenluft konntest du welche Teichtemperaturen halten?


----------



## Roland O. (3. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Christian,
habe mit meiner Wärmepumpe bis Mitte Dezember im Teich ca. 16°C halten können, größtenteils ohne Teichabdeckung. Allerdings läuft da die Wärmepumpe dann 24h am Tag, und die 0,5°C die der Teich in der Nacht auskühlt, kann man dann am Tag wieder kompensieren. Allerdings ist das ohne Abdeckung echte Geldvernichtung, dass muss man sagen.
Ich habe noch einen Messwert von der Inbetriebnahme der WP gefunden, da hatte ich bei 9°C einen COP von 3,35. Fakt ist natürlich, je kälter desto schlechter wird der COP!
Bei kälteren Temperaturen habe ich keine Messungen mehr gemacht, ist auch nicht so toll bei 5°C oder weniger mit Wasser zu pritscheln.

lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (3. Jan. 2020)

3,35 bei 9 Grad hört sich doch immernoch ganz gut an. Sogar besser als ich gedacht habe.
Wollte jetzt bei einem 2019er Modell zuschlagen. Mittlerweile werden auch die Inverter WPs günstig angeboten. Und bei bei knapp 30 Cent/kWh auch sicherlich rentabel.
Selbst zwischen Stufen und Stufenlos ist die Preisdifferenz überschaubar...

Wollte auch eine ähnliche Baugröße nehmen wie du hast.
Hat denn deine WP in der warmen Jahreszeit viel getacketet?
Full Inverter ist wohl auch regelungstechnisch optimaler/konstanter...


----------



## Roland O. (3. Jan. 2020)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hat denn deine WP in der warmen Jahreszeit viel getacketet?
> Full Inverter ist wohl auch regelungstechnisch optimaler/konstanter...


Full Inverter ist regelungstechnisch sicherlich optimaler, da du die WP auf geringster Stufe wahrscheinlich laufen lassen kannst, bzw. die EIN/AUS Schaltvorgänge verringert werden. 
Bei mir ist das durch die relativ kleine Leistungsgröße in Vergleich zum Teichvolumen ähnlich. Aber im Sommer ist es so, dass die WP tagsüber meistens AUS ist dafür in der Nacht anspringt und dann bis am Vormittag läuft. Brauche Sie ja nur um die Temperaturschwankungen in der Nacht abzufangen, und da Sie von der Leistung nicht so viel an Wärme produzieren kann, dauert es doch immer eine ganze Zeit, bis die Schalthysteres von 0,4°C bei der Temperaturregelung anspricht. Je wärmer es draußen wird, umso schneller geht es - aber ich verwende die WP nicht um im Sommer z.b. auf 24-26°C aufzuheizen, sondern in erster Linie um im Frühling so ab April möglichst schnell auf die 20°C zu kommen, und die dann bis in den Spätherbst zu halten. Alles was über 20°C geht, macht bei mir in erster Linie die Sonneneinstrahlung und nicht die WP. Ich weiß dass Viele gerade dafür die WP nutzen möchten, aber da bin ich zu gierig. Mir geht es mehr darum die Koi im Frühling schnell vom Immunsystem hochzufahren und im Herbst möglichst lange füttern zu können. Wachstumswunder habe und brauche ich keine, dass entspricht nicht unbedingt meiner Vorstellung von Koihaltung, obwohl ein Koi über 80cm natürlich schon beeindruckend ist. Aber diese Größe darf er in meinem Teich auch erst nach 10 Jahren erreichen, und muss das nicht im 4. oder 5. Jahre absolvieren. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich bei meinem 40m³ Teich a) zu einer größeren WP greifen und b) ein Inverter Modell bevorzugen. Die Preise haben sich mittlerweile ja in einem doch einigermaßen vernünftigen Bereich eingependelt, obwohl ich bei unseren Stromkosten mir das Ganze trotzdem noch genau durchrechnen würde. 
Das was man bis dato nämlich noch nicht so richtig weiß, ist die Haltbarkeit von Inverter Wärmepumpen am Koiteich. Normale Schwimmbad WP haben meistens eine Lebensdauer von 5-10Jahren, und da muss man sich dann durchrechnen ob sich das in dem Zeitraum armortisiert - kommt natürlich drauf an was das kW Strom kostet. 
Bei meiner WP ist mittlerweile das Steuerpaneel defekt, aber da ich ohnehin mit externen Temperaturregler arbeite, muss ich die WP im Frühjahr nur einmal zum Laufen bringen, dann ist alles gut. Wenn ich eine Ersatzpaneel kaufen würde, wäre ich wieder locker 150€ los, und die möchte ich lieber in eine neue WP irgendwann investieren, da meine WP jetzt doch schon das 3.Jahr unter Schwerstbedingungen arbeitet. Durch die geringe Leistungsgröße hat Sie halt extrem lange Laufzeiten, ob das jetzt von Vor- oder Nachteil ist kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn es kälter wird, muss Sie halt extrem oft abtauen. 

lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (4. Jan. 2020)

Moin Roland,
ein Dauerbetrieb der Wärmpumpe sollte eigentlich besser sein als immer wieder ein und aus. Die Kompressoren sollten eigentlich einen Dauerbetrieb ganz gut mitmachen. Gerade wenn Toshiba, Hitachi und Co ihren Namen für die Produkte hergeben. (Klar, dass die die nicht selber bauen)
Vorteil von knapp dimenisonieten WPs ist zudem, dass sich der Teich nicht versehentlich zu schnell aufheizt, wenn man sich mal verklicken sollte. Nachteil ist bei einem starken Kälteeinbruch, Teich unabgedeckt, dass das Wasser stärker auskühlt. Gerade dann, wenn man sowieso schon höher geheizt hat, als es die Umgebungsbedingungen herhalten...
Muss man selber abwägen...
Ein weiterer Vorteil bei den Inverter ist, dass man diese auch bei Minus-Graden laufen lassen kann. Die meisten Standard- WPs gehen ja "nur" bis 0°C.
Okay, deine PRO schafft auch schon Minus-Grade, aber für den Preis bekommt man jetzt auch Inverter-Pumpen. hab auch iregndwo gelesen, dass die S nun fast genau so gut ist wie die PRO mit ordentlichem Display usw...

Aber gut zu hören, dass selbst bei deinen 40m³ eigentlich eine kleine WP ausreicht. Hatte schon überlegt, ob ich nicht für meinen 27m³ Teich eine Nummer größer nehme (8-10kW), aber die kostet dann gleich ne Ecke mehr. Ich glaub, mit der kleinen sollte ich auch ganz zufrieden sein. Sehe das fast wie du: hauptsächlich die Frühjahrs Schwankungen ausgleichen. Okay, ich habe noch 2 junge Karpfen mit ordentlich Wachstumspotential. Ich will nicht alles reinstecken was geht, aber selbst im Sommer wollte ich  im Min-Betrieb etwas höher sein, als es die Umgebung schafft. Aber auf Biegen und brechen 26°C fahren und am Besten noch O2 eindüsen ist dann doch nicht meine Welt.

Ein Hersteller mit Full-Inverter wirbt ja mit COP16 und die anderen eher mit COP6-10, je nach Witterung. Der mit den COP16 stellt aber nur wenig Daten zu Verfügung.
Da wäre die Frage, ob der mit COP16 tendentiell höher liegt als die anderen Hersteller, oder ob das blanke Theorie ist. Ist auf die anderen Anbieter mehr Verlass oder geben die auch stets höhere Laborwerte an?

Also wenn z.B. die COP16- Wärmepumpe real COP10 im Sommer hat und die COP10- Wärmepumpe real nur COP5-6, wäre ich ja bereit die Mehrkosten für das Gerät zu bezahlen. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr fürs Gerät bezahlen und dafür Strom sparen, gerade bei knapp 30Cent/kWh.

Ich würde mich aber ärgern, wenn die 16er im Schnitt auch nicht besser ist als die "schlechteren"...


----------



## Roland O. (4. Jan. 2020)

der_odo schrieb:


> Ein Hersteller mit Full-Inverter wirbt ja mit COP16 und die anderen eher mit COP6-10, je nach Witterung. Der mit den COP16 stellt aber nur wenig Daten zu Verfügung.
> Da wäre die Frage, ob der mit COP16 tendentiell höher liegt als die anderen Hersteller, oder ob das blanke Theorie ist. Ist auf die anderen Anbieter mehr Verlass oder geben die auch stets höhere Laborwerte an?
> 
> Also wenn z.B. die COP16- Wärmepumpe real COP10 im Sommer hat und die COP10- Wärmepumpe real nur COP5-6, wäre ich ja bereit die Mehrkosten für das Gerät zu bezahlen. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr fürs Gerät bezahlen und dafür Strom sparen, gerade bei knapp 30Cent/kWh.
> ...


Da kann ich dir leider auch keine zuverlässige Antwort aus eigener Erfahrung geben. Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ein Betreiber der Mida Boost Inverter WP in einem anderen Forum geschrieben hat, der hat zur Ermittlung des COP Wertes seiner WP eine richtige Studie gemacht.
Hab mir da mal eine Tabelle von ihm ausgeborgt - hoffe das ist okay (Daten von gisomike aus dem LotharGehlhaar Teichbauforum):





Diese WP macht durchaus noch wirklich gute COP Werte bei kalter Temperatur, das erreicht meine nicht einmal im Sommer bei hohen Aussentemperaturen. Bei -9/-10°C bringt diese WP immer noch einen COP von ~3, das ist verdammt gut.
Ob die angegebenen COP 16 im Sommer dann tatsächlich erreicht werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - aber ich denke den meisten Strom verbraucht man ja gerade in den Übergangsmonaten bei kühler Außentemperatur. Und wenn du dir die obige Tabelle mal anschaust, dann sind da oft COP Werte von 7 und mehr angegeben, bei wirklich noch kalten Außentemperaturen.
Aus obiger Tabelle geht auch meine Beobachtung hervor, dass man bei höherem Durchfluss einen besseren COP-Wert generieren kann. Vergleiche mal Zeile 4 bei 0,09°C MW Außentemperatur mit COP 6,9 mit der Zeile 16 bei -0,09°C MW Außentemperatur und COP 7,3. Der Unterschied ist der Durchfluss im Vergleich von 2900l/h zu 5000l/h. 

lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (4. Jan. 2020)

Danke, das baut mich doch auf, dass die WPs mit angegebenen hohen COPs auch tatsächlich höher liegen. Okay, die Mida Boost ist aber auch nicht mein Leistungs- und Preissegment. 
Tja, ob ich jetzt 40% mehr ausgebe und einen hohen COP Wert habe oder etwas günstiger und mich dann mit duchschnittlichen COPs begnüge, kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen...
Mal schauen, was meine bessere Hälfte meint. Die ist ja gar nicht entzückt, dass ich schon wieder Technik für den Teich kaufen möchte


----------

